
For your iOS App: Hire a Ninja, Not a Mixed Martial Artist - ajmarquez
https://medium.com/ninjarobot-apps/hire-a-ninja-not-a-mixed-martial-artist-caed5f2c8c80#.mrnezcmrp
======
gaius
Everyone knows you should hire a rockstar.

~~~
ajmarquez
Not quite, I've found many first time CEO's that are looking for a Demi-god of
sorts

------
ajmarquez
For your first App, better go with someone that knows the Dark and polished
aluminium Arts of iOS

